# Chilean breakfast



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

Back in the 1970's I was involved with the refit of the Chilean destroyer Almirante Williams. Friends of mine met the ship at Plymouth and sailed with her to the Tyne which meant spending the night aboard. During breakfast the next morning they were served a bowl of soup which definitely looked a bit dodgy. One of the guys from Plessey marine plucked up the courage to ask if the cook had anything else to eat. There was some difficulty getting the message over but eventually the cook got the message and asked if he would like an egg. He then went away and returned with an egg which he promptly broke raw into the soup. The look on the Plessey mans face was a picture.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day tyneboy.sm,today.04:23.re:chilean breakfast,i can imagine the look.but did he eat it, thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sure that bowl of soup was porridge, I hated it, that was a reglamentary meal in that epoch, I never could eat it, that porridge was served in the army and aviation apart of the navy, I was an officer of the Chilean Air Force and the same bowl was served every day.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

I am quite sure he didn't eat it or anything else during the trip. I did attend a few navy days and independence day bashes with the Chilean crew, Who I might say were a great bunch of guys, and tried one of their pasties which although a bit spicy was very nice.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The German guys taking over Eurofreighter just before she was first re-engined arrived much earlier than the takeover time and asked to have breakfast. They were welcome of course but we asked why. They told us that it would be the last decent meal to be served onboard.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Standard breakfast in Chile these days seems to be (cold) ham and (very bland ) cheese.... often between a few slices of rather bleak white bread.

Once while up the road my mate was desperate for a change so ordered the only thing on the menu that didn't have 'jamon y queso' in the name..... yup... he was served double ham and cheese...


----------



## jkl123 (May 13, 2015)

thanks for sharing.




รวดเร็ว ทันใจ ทุกคู่ ทุกแมต กับฟุตบอลสดวันนี้ ได้ที่นี่ บอลสดวันนี้


----------

